
Bangladesh claims Covid19 cure, 4 days recovery using a combination of 2 drugs - econcon
https://youtu.be/_Oq1PCrmIIo
======
seesawtron
Its funny that (1) none of the news articles cite the drugs used (2) There was
no controlled study to test the said drugs. This is the reason why no one
believes any of this shit.

~~~
econcon
The one in video is ivermectin and doxycycline.

------
giardini
previously posted on this forum in two places, here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23283826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23283826)

and here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23279943)

